# Pics of my lofts and such



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I call my lofts, Marine One Lofts. They are very humble compared to many. But I am the worlds worst carpenter and in the top ten for worlds worst painter. The birds don't seem to mind at all. They keep coming home. Again and again.

Loft on the left is the old bird racing team. On the right is the young bird team. I just now put in the old birds (you can see their bath water on the picnic table). Getting ready to let the young birds out. Beautiful day. I have to babysit them because of the hawks. Coopers and Red Tails.



















Here is my breeding loft. It is attached to what we call the Bird House. A large structure that I keep African Grey parrots in and breed them.










Some of you may remember that I never "get rid" of birds. They have a life long home with me, even if they suck at racing or breeding. Here is where they live. It is 24 x 12 in dog kennel makings. With a covering. They are all prisoners. Some because I do not want them entering my other lofts, and some because they would disappear over the horizon. I do not race or breed from these birds.


----------



## Frank-NC (Jan 26, 2010)

nice looking loft's =) and don't feel bad my skills aren't great either at making loft's and such. we just do the best we can and hope the birds are happy with it.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Very adequate looking lofts you have and you put a lot of thinking and heart into it all and your birds are happy and healthy and that is what matters--thanks for the pictures..c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Also next pictures you decide to take I would really like to see your inside as well--I am nosey....c.hert


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Do you keep all the African Grey Parrots too?


----------



## Chepe1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Do you know a club on Cincinnati i whant race please [email protected]


----------

